# Campy Centaur skelton vs Record brakes



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I currently have Centaur Skelton brakes but have access to some non skelton record brakes. They are lighter but is there a braking difference? Worth the change?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

If you're not racing, it would make no difference. Other than the weight savings.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Keep the Centaur*

I doubt you will notice any change in braking, nor will you notice the weight difference. According to the listings at weightweenies.com the Record weigh ~315g and the Centaur skeleton weight ~340g. The only reason to change would be purely for vanity, if the Record calipers are black and they look better on your bike than polished alloy, plus you really want the Record name instead of Centaur.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the centaur alloy skeletons look cool. I have a set on my fixed/ss bike.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I was thinking that the Black calipers would look good, thoughts? I currently have Kysrium ES wheels on the bike.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice! I agree about the black. I did the same thing with mavic ssc brakes on my carbon bike, (Pedal Force RS2).


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

David Loving said:


> I think the centaur alloy skeletons look cool. I have a set on my fixed/ss bike.




Yeah, I love the look of the skeletons too! Then again, I have a set of deltas that I absolutely love to look at, but would never put back on a bike!


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

centaur brakes are awesome, i'd rock the skeletons... honestly no diff from centaur on up but for weight... campy labels the chorus and record as BB, but how they hell are u gunna be able to tell?

the price diff is too big to give a damn in my book...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I would go with the black brakes on the bike, but that is just my subjective opinion.

Which Bianchi frame is that? I think I might have read a thread from you when you first got it, but I forgot it at this point. What little I think I remember, is that it was a 2005 or 2006 model year, but even that is fuzzy.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

The frame is an 2005 Carbon XL, replaced by the 928. I am able to get the record brakes for $100 so I may just save just save the grams.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Update: Put the Skeletons back on as the braking seemed much better. I was disappointed with the stopping power of the record and was surprised by the difference in stopping power. I will use the record brakes on a Fixed gear I am building with my Bianchi TSX steel frame.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*odd...*



KM1.8T said:


> Update: Put the Skeletons back on as the braking seemed much better. I was disappointed with the stopping power of the record and was surprised by the difference in stopping power. I will use the record brakes on a Fixed gear I am building with my Bianchi TSX steel frame.


I've had a pair of 2003 Record brakes in service since 2003, then updated to the 2008 Record and didn't notice any improvement in braking. In fact, I found the new brake pad material to be awful. The pads made a gritty sound when braking, like they were made from sandpaper and they even grabbed aluminum particles from the rims. I picked out the aluminum from the pads, gave them a light sanding and spend a lot of time carefully sanding the rim's braking surfaces with 400 grit wet sandpaper to insure thay they were smooth. That improved the situation, but the pads still got aluminum particles in them and were still a little noisy. I gave up on those pads and put on some Kool Stop salmon colored pads - a huge improvement - very quiet and powerful braking.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

C-40 said:


> I've had a pair of 2003 Record brakes in service since 2003, then updated to the 2008 Record and didn't notice any improvement in braking. In fact, I found the new brake pad material to be awful. The pads made a gritty sound when braking, like they were made from sandpaper and they even grabbed aluminum particles from the rims. I picked out the aluminum from the pads, gave them a light sanding and spend a lot of time carefully sanding the rim's braking surfaces with 400 grit wet sandpaper to insure thay they were smooth. That improved the situation, but the pads still got aluminum particles in them and were still a little noisy. I gave up on those pads and put on some Kool Stop salmon colored pads - a huge improvement - very quiet and powerful braking.



Agreed. I also had problems when I used the new pads. Absolute rubbish. Kool Stop fixed the problem immediately.


----------

